# parking lot snapper party!



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

left the dock bout 2 in the morning heading to "the spot" got out their and the water was a bit rough but manageable. im here to tell ya that I have never got sea sick before.. but I have never been on a boat out their at night either.. granted I did not chum the waters but I sure felt like it :thumbdown: once the sun came up all was good and i could finally do something besides stare at the beach lights. well I hooked up on the boats first snapper.. was right at 20lbs! we limited out rather quickly considering that there is a BIG shortage of them :thumbdown: stayed out and culled them out till around 130ish. this particular spot must have been holding 50 boats!! everyone seemed to be catching fish by the sounds echoing FISH ON! we also managed to catch some white snapper, mingo, vermilion, and was able to get a good size flounder and 2 sharks. 1 shark went home and the other got to go swim a bit longer. was a lot of fun and cant wait for the next trip!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah I was told it is totally different on the water at night. I've been wanting to try it but that's my fear! SEASICKNESS!!! Nice haul


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks! yea it was definitely different!! next time I go out at night ill be taking something!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that. We were in the older hydro sport beside y'all.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

sweet!! was a good day!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

nice catch, we were in the older white pro line walkaround with the grill on board, and that dang stud that got bit in half.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's hard to keep you eyes on a horizon you can't see. Keep going at night and it will get better. I stayed sea sick my 20 years in the Navy and now nothing bothers me Day or night.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

capt'n slim said:


> nice catch, we were in the older white pro line walkaround with the grill on board, and that dang stud that got bit in half.


yep I remember that one!! that "was" a stud for sure before jaws took a bite lol


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

yea it is def night and day difference sealark!


----------

